# Se o seu carro não vai ao Sudoeste, o Sudoeste vem até ao seu carro



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 18:25)

*Se o seu carro não vai ao Sudoeste, o Sudoeste vem até ao seu carro*


> O fenómeno não passou despercebido e antecipou em algumas horas aquele que é o retrato típico dos festivaleiros que hoje deverão regressar a casa do festival Sudoeste na Zambujeira do Mar: carros pintados de poeira e terra.
> 
> Chuva de terra? Confirmam-se os aguaceiros ligeiros um pouco por todo o país, anunciados pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, mas o *fórum meteopt.com* avança outras explicações: "Hoje à tarde a nuvem de poeira do deserto já chegava ao norte do país, onde se juntou ao fumo dos incêndios. Melhor dia do ano para o negócio da lavagem de carros", escreveu há instantes um administrador do fórum online, que assina como Vince.
> 
> ...



http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/7299...i-ao-sudoeste-o-sudoeste-vem-ate-ao-seu-carro

Mais uma divulgação do forum


----------



## Paulo H (8 Ago 2010 às 19:07)

Parabéns ao fórum meteopt, sempre à frente e em tempo real! 

Peguei no carro à pouco, todo sarapintado, ao ligar o limpa vidros, a água escorria como lama quase vermelha, barrenta. Estes chuviscos apenas serviram para sujar!


----------



## Teles (8 Ago 2010 às 22:38)

Boas , também hoje o meu carro ficou assim após uns aguaceiros , aqui fica a foto a comprovar


----------



## filipept (8 Ago 2010 às 23:12)

A criatividade do Vince+twitter=divulgação 

É, também, um sinal de credibilidade do forúm.

Parabéns ao meteopt.com


----------



## MSantos (9 Ago 2010 às 23:55)

Todos os carros hoje estavam bastante sujos devido aos aguaceiros de poeira, não é a primeira vez que isto acontece, mas já à algum tempo que não via acontecer


----------

